# Spotted



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Black RS4 in Wayside Audi on Saturday
Silver RS4 Wayside Audi on Saturday
Silver RS4 coming by Porsche dealer, Hammersmith area, London Sunday Afternoon.


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

Which one are you going to buy!!

Cheers

Howard


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

This looks like a hobby for Chris actually!! ;D Some people spot trains...some lorries and some Audis!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Sat in a brand spanking new Misano Red RS6 saloon at Preston Audi last friday. They had to re-valet the car afterwards to remove all the drool i'd left in there.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2002)

spotted....

an all black RS6 on the A4 (road !) down from Gillette corner..... nice 

although the 20" alloys on the S8 behind it.. looked quite nice as well !!


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

SAturday in Wayside Audi Milton keynes:

RS6 nice dark blue - they were taking out potential customers in it - was a bit miffed that I didnt get an invite.

RS4 Sunday on A217 (I think) in shell petrol station, was gunna race you but didnt want to embaras you in front of all your mates.


----------

